# North American road trip! 2 Provinces and 5 states in 6 days!



## Nouvellecosse (Jun 4, 2005)

Portland definitely looks much larger and more impressive than I expected! In terms of the intact nature of the historic streetscapes it puts Halifax to shame.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Nouvellecosse said:


> Portland definitely looks much larger and more impressive than I expected! In terms of the intact nature of the historic streetscapes it puts Halifax to shame.


It's great to see Maine on here; one of my favourite places. Regarding Halifax, I wouldn't say it puts Halifax to shame. Halifax stacks up very well to Portland. You see Halifax every day so perhaps take it for granted. Btw, metropolitan Portland has 520,000 people so it is bigger than Halifax.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

We're now off to history-rich Boston! We went straight there on I-95 from Portland just as the weather really started to get nice.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)




----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

s'more


----------



## manrush (May 8, 2008)

Beautiful shots of Boston. You do the city justice.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

^^Thank you!

The Granary burial grounds




































Look at the dates on these!!


----------



## aarhusforever (Jun 15, 2010)

Such a cool and interesting thread...thank you for sharing, my friend :cheers:


----------



## Piltup Man (May 21, 2010)

I like the look of that cemetary - is it right in the centre of Boston?


----------



## streetscapeer (Apr 30, 2004)

awesome pics!


----------



## cinxxx (Oct 15, 2010)

Just stumbled here today, very nice thread!
Do you have maybe more pictures? 
:cheers2:


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

nice photo tour specially of Portland, Maine which I don't normally see pics this extensive.
thanks and will check this thread for more.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Thanks for bumping this thread, you guys! I guess I never really wrapped up my journey, did I?




cinxxx said:


> Just stumbled here today, very nice thread!
> Do you have maybe more pictures?
> :cheers2:


I do have a bunch more that I just tried to upload to photobucket, which doesn't seem to be working at the moment. Will post them when I can :cheers:


----------



## nick.english.dept (Jul 13, 2012)

*Great Thread!*










Beautiful Pictures! I especially enjoyed Portland & Boston! Gorgeous Cities! Keep Up the Good Work!


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

I look forward to more.


----------



## MysticMcGoo (May 30, 2010)

Lol this takes me back, thanks for the bump! I'm using a new computer now so I don't have any more photos of the trip. 

I posted all of the best ones anyways though


----------

